# Hi Mountain jerky seasoning. Too much cure?



## cabin fever (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey folks,

I just picked up a Hi Mountain Jerky seasoning/cure kit from Bass Pro for some oven jerky. It does 15 pounds of meat and the instructions say to use 2 tablespoons of the supplied cure for 3 pounds of whole muscle meat, but that sounds like way too much cure to me. Am I wrong? I remember using one of HM's jerky kits a few years ago and the end result was so salty it was almost inedible. This sounds like the reason why, but I’d just like to make sure. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## pignit (Dec 17, 2009)

I would follow the directions.


----------



## meatball (Dec 17, 2009)

I used their "original flavor" kit just a few weeks ago, followed the directions to a "T" and had delicious results.


----------



## fishawn (Dec 17, 2009)

I use the stuff also & that's what my instructions state.


----------



## jlmacc (Dec 17, 2009)

I used that measurement also and it turned out great!


----------



## cabin fever (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok, I just wanted to make sure. Btw, is the Hi Mountain cure the same type that LEM sales for $1.99?


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 17, 2009)

I would just follow the directions if I were you.


----------



## freshmeat (Dec 17, 2009)

If you are talking about this.  The answer is no.

I have not used the Hi Mountain kit before, I would imagine the volume would appear higher because of additions to the cure they are packaging.

Make sure to check out this thread for a starting point on learning the differences in cures.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=85613


----------



## cabin fever (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the link FreshMeat. That was a great read. So depending on the brand of cure, different amounts are used for various amounts of meat. That's good to know. I originally thought that the same amount of cure was used across the board no matter the brand. Thanks again to everyone for your input. This has got to be one of the nicest forums I've ever been apart of.


----------

